# Chaos/Warhound Titans any good?



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Just curious if anyone out there uses a Warhound, Chaos or otherwise. How do they perform? Are they worth taking (assuming you own one)? I think they're the most badass of the Lord of War options, especially after reading _Betrayer._

I've seen their rules and weapon options, but having never played 30k, Apocalypse, or Escalation I have no frame of reference. I think their only Strength D option is the Turbo Laser Destructor, which seems great on paper. The other options are awesome too, in theory.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

It's badass. It's a good unit and pretty much all the weapons it can carry are solid. Well, the Vulkan Mega Bolter is exception that confirms the rule.

However, unless your gaming group have some sort of house rules for D-weapons twin laser destructors are not something you win friends with.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They're a pretty solid Titan, superior to the Stompa but not as good as the Revenant. I like either dual Turbo-Lasers, but as said, that's hardly sporting. As such, I think a pretty cool loadout is one Turbo-Laser, one Plasma Blastgun. Never used one myself, but seen them around plenty and been on both sides of the table when they've been in play.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Great! Thanks, fellas. Next step: plant these money tree seeds I bought from a friendly gentleman in MacArthur Park. He didn't have time to plant and nurture them properly, so he sold me a handful for 500 dollars. WHAT AN IDIOT! 

They don't look like any seeds I've seen before; they're roughly pea sized, white, and numbed my tongue when I tried tasting them. Money trees, here we go!

Also, I totally understand about the twin laser loadout pissing people off. I would only do that if there was an enemy lord of war on the table, or a Cheese-Star of sorts, though I have yet to face any of the above.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't even do it then - FW sell the titan arms separately (which pushes the cost up somewhat).

Arms are about £40 each. £40 and trying to put magnets on resin so I can change the loadout... 

£40 will get me something else a well


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

War hounds are my second favourite Titan, I go warlord>war hound>emporer>reaver
In coolness and game terms
But the price tag REALLY SUCKS, I wish they sold the body with 2 arms with them, or at least a Titan 'package' where you get the body and 2 arms at less than them seperatly even?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> War hounds are my second favourite Titan, I go warlord>war hound>emporer>reaver
> In coolness and game terms
> But the price tag REALLY SUCKS, I wish they sold the body with 2 arms with them, or at least a Titan 'package' where you get the body and 2 arms at less than them seperatly even?


I'm with you Kiro, but it appears with rare exception that this company doesn't believe in the package deal. I'd be more comfortable scratch-building weapons versus the whole shebang, but we all know they'd look scratch-built.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I've got a Dreamforge Leviathan to 'counts as' a warhound, note that a suitable arm for laser destructor is sold separately and the model is about an inch shorter than a FW titan... but also looks badass. Check my project log for more detail.


----------

